# strap for vintage watch



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Morning fellow enthusiasts :biggrin: I may want to get a leather strap for a 60's watch (details to follow in a thread soon :thumbsup: ) I want it to be as close to what they would have been like in the 60's as possible. Also preferably not stupid money, say up to £50 ish, and leather. Any suggestions?

Any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Morning, what is the watch is concern .. :yes:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well at the moment I want to keep it a surprise, so can't answer that directly, makes it difficult I know :biggrin: But just some ideas of where to look will do at the moment :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Morning fellow enthusiasts :biggrin: I may want to get a leather strap for a 60's watch (details to follow in a thread soon :thumbsup: ) I want it to be as close to what they would have been like in the 60's as possible. Also preferably not stupid money, say up to £50 ish, and leather. Any suggestions?
> 
> Any suggestions much appreciated.


 If you have the time and patience you can get the real thing NOS. EBay and Etsy always turn up something for me. I wanted something correct for a period watch and this turned up, still in its original packaging and perfect condition.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> If you have the time and patience you can get the real thing NOS. EBay and Etsy always turn up something for me. I wanted something correct for a period watch and this turned up, still in its original packaging and perfect condition.


 Thanks for that @WRENCH, I'm not a fan of E-bay, but will certainly keep an eye on Etsy :yes:

Keep the suggestions coming!

It doesn't have to be vintage, just right for the period :yes:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

You could try these chaps 

http://www.antiquewatchcouk.com/leatherstraps.htm


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

I did for vintage chronograf this tipe.



Very cool and soft.

And some variants))


----------

